# Steyr Pro Hunter?



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I know this may be a long shot on a forum devoted primarily to handguns, but here goes.

I'd planned to buy a Steyr Scout next year when I finish my deployment. I like the gun, and the concept of a "general purpose" rifle appeals to me. Yeah, I know it's ugly as all get-out, but hey, I like Glocks too.

But as I ponder my likely uses for the gun...I am not really sure Col. Cooper's idea of a general purpose rifle is really what I need. I won't be using it for defense, living off the land for extended periods, or hunting Africa. It'll be used mainly for hunting deer, possibly elk and, if I get very lucky, pronghorns. For javelina I'll likely use a lever action just because I like them (the guns, not the desert pigs).

I currently have a pseudo-Scout built on a Mauser action that has served well, but I can't recall doing anything with it that I couldn't have done with a conventional scope. So I find myself coming around more to a conventionally-scoped .308 or .30-06, mainly because I am starting to want a low-powered variable (maybe a 1.5-5X or similar) instead of the Scout's fixed-power scope.

Anyway, I love the ergonomic design of the Steyr Scout's stock, and want to stick with something similar, which leads me to the Steyr Pro Hunter. Does anyone have experience with one of these guns that they'd like to share?

Can anyone point me at a place where I can find one, preferably the shorter-barrel Mountain version?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have not personally shot one but I have talked to many people who have and they all seem to think very highly of the rifle. I was actually seriously considering it myself for my first rifle but then I found a nice used Savage Modle 12 setup I couldn't refuse.

Anyhow the Prohunter seems like a great hunting rifle. The whole setup is pretty darn light and feels solid. The synthetic stock leaves something to be desired when it comes to looks but I am told it soaks up recoil amazingly well. You will notice that the stock doesn't even come with a recoil pad. Instead you have an adjustable spacer system. Like I said I have never shot one but I am told that the stock makes a .308 feel like a .223.

Depending on your caliber you should expect 1 MOA or less accuracy with this rifle giver decent ammo.

The rifle has a detacable synthetic magazine that feels pretty cheap(simply due to its weight, or lack there of) but I am told that it is damn near indestructable and of course will never rust like a metal mag might. The action is also smooth as hell. Should you need a follow up shot you will be able to cycle the action quickly and easily.

Overall I would say that aestetically the rifle falls on its face but few can beat it for functionality. It is one tough rifle.


----------

